

I wrote about Amazon Prime Air as a startup in March - cryptoz
http://www.jacobsheehy.com/2013/03/living-in-the-future-startup-ideas/?amazon

======
officialjunk
Are you bragging?

------
dylanhassinger
its just a feature

